# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Panamá reestrena su gran Canal

## sergi1907

Un buque chino fue el primero en cruzar por la ampliación de esta vía transoceánica, que permitirá quintuplicar sus ingresos en 10 años.



Miles de panameños celebraron como todo un día de fiesta la inauguración oficial de la ampliación del Canal de Panamá. Hablamos del mayúsculo tercer juego de esclusas -en cuya construcción, por ejemplo, se han empleado 220.000 toneladas de acero, equiparables a 22 torres Eiffel-, realizado por un consorcio internacional liderado por la constructora Sacyr.

El primer barco en cruzar el Canal a través de la nueva vía tardó apenas 12 horas en un viaje que, de otra forma, se alargaría 20 días. Fue el Cosco Shipping Panamá, perteneciente a la naviera china del mismo nombre, una de las cinco más grandes del mundo. Había llegado desde Grecia en la víspera y tiene como destino Corea del Sur.

De hecho, China ya ha mostrado a las autoridades panameñas su intención de apoyar, incluso económicamente, la construcción de un futuro cuarto juego de esclusas, al considerar esta vía de acceso entre los océanos Atlántico y Pacífico clave para sus operaciones comerciales, tanto importaciones como exportaciones. También al Gobierno local le puede resultar más que rentable una nueva ampliación por las previsiones con que nace la actual.

Por esa vía cruzarán 19 barcos al día y, en total, se superarán los 20.000 anuales. Asimismo, por sus dimensiones y profundidad el tercer juego de esclusas permite triplicar la capacidad de carga de esos buques (de clase postpanamax) hasta los 12.500 contenedores en cubierta. Todo eso supondrá multiplicar por 4,7 veces los ingresos actuales del Canal en un período de 10 años, desde los 2.610 millones de dólares que obtuvo en 2015 hasta los 12.500 millones que se estiman para 2025. Y el 40% de ese dinero irá a las arcas del Estado panameño.

Presencia internacional

A la inauguración acudieron 11 jefes de Estado y de Gobierno, entre ellos los de Chile, Costa Rica, Honduras y Taiwán. En representación de España estuvo el Rey Juan Carlos I. En total, acudieron delegaciones de 62 países y una decena de organismos internacionales como la ONU y la OEA. La fiesta, no obstante, se vivió entre las más de 16.000 personas que acudieron a las orillas del Canal con banderas panameñas para celebrar el mayor evento de un país que en los últimos meses había sido de nuevo señalado de forma negativa por su consideración en parte de paraíso fiscal.

Oficialmente, el presupuesto final de la obra se ha disparado hasta los 5.580 millones de dólares, 5.018 millones de euros al cambio actual. El contrato inicial era por 3.118 millones de dólares, pero los contratistas han presentado reclamaciones por otros 3.400 millones de dólares que ahora están en litigio.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/econ...-su-gran-canal

----------

HUESITO (27-jun-2016),Jonasino (27-jun-2016),Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Oficialmente, el presupuesto final de la obra se ha disparado hasta los 5.580 millones de dólares, 5.018 millones de euros al cambio actual. El contrato inicial era por 3.118 millones de dólares, pero los contratistas han presentado reclamaciones por otros 3.400 millones de dólares que ahora están en litigio.
> 
> http://www.diaridetarragona.com/econ...-su-gran-canal


No está mal un modificado de más del 100% del proyecto original.....

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una cosa es una desviación lógica, siempre surgen complicaciones, imprevistos, y más en una obra de esta envergadura.

Pero cuando un proyecto se desvía más de un 100% del presupuesto original...

----------


## perdiguera

Un apunte, para que os hagáis una idea:
El proyecto de las nuevas esclusas, preveía la utilización de un hormigón de características especiales y muy alta resistencia: debía durar más de 100 años y alcanzar una resistencia de 50 Megapascales/cm2. Para ello preveía utilizar un árido duro de las cercanías de una de las esclusas nuevas. Llegado el momento de la construcción y tras los ensayos oportunos, se demostró la no validez de dicho árido para los fines previstos.
Las empresas constructoras tuvieron que encontrar otra cantera que resultó estar parte bajo el agua. No sé cuanto volumen de hormigón se utilizó ni cuanto representa su importe en el presupuesto total de la obra, pero no creo que sea despreciable el incremento de costes de extracción de la piedra y su repercusión en el importe final del hormigón.  Creo que ahí hay un sobreprecio más que justificado.
A mí ese incremento no me parece tan desorbitado.

----------


## Jonasino

> Un apunte, para que os hagáis una idea:
> El proyecto de las nuevas esclusas, preveía la utilización de un hormigón de características especiales y muy alta resistencia: debía durar más de 100 años y alcanzar una resistencia de 50 Megapascales/cm2. Para ello preveía utilizar un árido duro de las cercanías de una de las esclusas nuevas. Llegado el momento de la construcción y tras los ensayos oportunos, se demostró la no validez de dicho árido para los fines previstos.
> Las empresas constructoras tuvieron que encontrar otra cantera que resultó estar parte bajo el agua. No sé cuanto volumen de hormigón se utilizó ni cuanto representa su importe en el presupuesto total de la obra, pero no creo que sea despreciable el incremento de costes de extracción de la piedra y su repercusión en el importe final del hormigón.  Creo que ahí hay un sobreprecio más que justificado.
> A mí ese incremento no me parece tan desorbitado.


Insisto en mi postura de siempre: Si el proyecto está mal definido o tiene errores de suministro etc son admisibles los modificados dentro de un orden. Si son para compensar bajas temerarias que le den al adjudicatario

----------


## Jonasino

https://youtu.be/mXS3BVQTgEU

Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/panama/...pliacion-canal

----------

F. Lázaro (08-jul-2016),Los terrines (05-jul-2016),Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------

